

Huboard Is Not Free Anymore - hunvreus
https://huboard.com/pricing

======
hunvreus
I liked the tool but I'm definitely not convinced by the pricing, especially
considering the price point of competitors like Waffle.io
([https://waffle.io/#pricing](https://waffle.io/#pricing)) or the greater
usability of the upcoming ZenHub
([https://www.zenhub.io/](https://www.zenhub.io/)).

I'm a tad more disappointed about the recent change of license from MIT to
aGPL (nastiest thing I've had to deal with in OSS).

